# Plant-Eating Snails



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Can someone post names and possibly a pic of any snails that damage/eat plants? I just want to compile a list of snails i should avoid adding into my planted tanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a large ramshorn, called the Bolivian ramshorn that has brown stripes running the length of the shell that is a notorious plant eater. It gets a little over an inch in diameter. I think this is a picture of one.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

Stay away from this apple snail:

Pomacea (pomacea) canaliculata

While this one is fine:

Pomacea bridgesii

Here is a web site on apple snails:
http://www.applesnail.net/


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

zebra snails will eat plants, watched them do it. any snail will eat plants if starving enough


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Any of the new Snails from Sulawesi (Tylomelania sp) have proven to be quite the lawn mowers....


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

I've had troubles with all forms of apple snails eating plants in my tank, including Brigs, which are not supposed to eat plants. And I'm certain I had a brig and not a canna. 

Ramshorn snails, including the common red ramshorn, will eat certain plants (they ravaged my red root floater).


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Spixi snails (Asolene spixi) will also eat plants. They ate my Hygrophila to a bare stem, but it was just Hygrophila  From what I've read they are in the Apple snail family.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Southerndesert (or anyone else who can answer),
So wait... the new Tylomelania snails eat plants? I've heard that they were generally plant-safe, and too heavy to climb up most plants to eat them anyway.


----------

